# My Chi is overstocked



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

My Chi tank went from 2 fish to oh, I don't know, maybe 102 overnight!!! Hey, April - want some kribs??


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well now you have 102 x the good chi!! Congrats


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

congrats...that is great!...curious about the substrate you are using?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks like eco complete to me


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, folks! Only wish it was my wild discus, but my second favorite fish are my kribs 

The substrate is Fluval Stratum. Picked it up from Aquariums West.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelley, you need to come and pick up the 4kg of equal. stuffs Gary dropped off here. People kept asking me what are those 2kg per bags of white powder for 

Oh, if you need space, they can share the tank with my monster toad fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Oh, if you need space, they can share the tank with my monster toad fish.




Forgot all about that powder - sorry it was a very crazy week. I'll pm you.


----------



## spanish (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to adopt couple of ur kribs thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...it seems no matter what happens, your tanks get overstocked. Good job on the fry.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gary that cube of yours would look great with 2 or 30 kribs or so


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahaha...didn't you say that it would look great with some discus and now look what happened?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Those little babies are so cute xD


----------

